# caractere speciaux



## planeteapple (3 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

Petite question apres recherche 

Comment ecrire metre carre sur un ipad comme ca   "m²"

merci


----------



## arbaot (3 Septembre 2011)

en tapant m2 la correction auto ne te le propose pas?


----------



## planeteapple (3 Septembre 2011)

si tu fais un M majuscule avec le 2 derriere oui mais je voudrais juste le 2


----------



## arbaot (3 Septembre 2011)

tu fait m2 puis tu efface le m 

desolé 

je sors


----------

